# Victoria State Sponsorship 190 for 261313 Software Engineers with 60+5 points



## SajiAnu (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm creating this thread to discuss the common concerns of Software Engineers (ANZSCO Code: 261313) / ICT professional with a total point of 60 + 5 (SS) who applied recently for Victoria Sate Sponsorship. Further, it is aimed to get an update about the lead time of receiving an invitation, visa processing time etc from the people on the same boat as me. 

If you are also a one of this specific group, please write your story. 

Although this thread is more specific to certain groups, comments and suggestions of others are also welcome!.

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Total Points: 60
VIC 190 EOI DoE: 8/10/2017 (60+5)
189 EOI DoE: 8/10/2017 (60)
VIC 190 invitation: ---
189 invitation: ---


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Mine the same

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SajiAnu (Oct 28, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Mine the same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


When you submitted your EOI? 

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Total Points: 60
VIC 190 EOI DoE: 8/10/2017 (60+5)
189 EOI DoE: 8/10/2017 (60)
VIC 190 invitation: ---
189 invitation: ---


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Actually i didnt submitted . Just submitted the acs process on oct 23 . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

SajiAnu said:


> When you submitted your EOI?
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


Hope yours will invited by jan .. hope for the best broo . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Just heard vic stopped to take eoi invites. 
They will reopen by jan 2018 . Soo the lagged eoi will proceess. Dont know the status

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SajiAnu (Oct 28, 2017)

*Success Stories...*

Today the whole day, I went through the threads in this forum to find out whether anyone has received invitations for 60+5 points and found these signatures. 

For sure, there will be a long wait. But still have a hope. :lalala:

*01. bvinayb (Member)*

ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Total Points:- 60 (189) & 60 + 5 (190) 
EOI (190) Victoria 30-July-2016 (60 + 5)
Victoria Application submitted on 31-July-2016.
Victoria Acknowledgment received on 23-August-2016
Invitation Received (190): 21-November-2016
Visa Lodge: 1st December 2016
1st CO Contact: 13th December 2016
Information Provided: 12th Jan 2017
Grant:9th February 2017
Reply With Quote

*02. hari_it_ram (Member)*

PTE - 8th July 2016 | ACS - 261311 - 27th July 2016 | EOI - 28th July 2016 - (60+5) 
VIC: Applied - 9th Aug 2016 | Ack - 29th Aug 2016 | ITA: 30th Nov 2016 
VISA: - Dec 16th 2016 | Front loaded : Dec 10th - 20th 2016 
CO Contact [Marriage Cerfiticate] - 18th Jan 17 
AHC - 7th June 2017 ( Interview ) & 13th June 2017 ( Doc Req - PF & Bank Statement for Current Employment)
Delay Email - 3rd July 2017
Grant - 1st Sep 2017
Permanent Move - 14th Dec 2017

*03. jhaamit (New Member)*

ANZSCO : 261314 (Software Tester) | 29-09-2016: ACS Submitted | 13-10-2016: ACS Positive Result | 08-11-2016: New EOI for Victoria 190 with 65 points | 08-11-2016: Application for Victoria SS under 190 | 09-11-2016 : Received the acknowledgement for VIC SS | Invitation: 10-03-2017 | 23-03-2017 : Visa Applied | 27-03-2017 : 1st CO Contact | 18-05-2017 : 2nd CO Contact | Waiting for Grant
AGE: 30 points | IELTS: R: 7.1, W: 7.8, S: 73, L:7.7 (overall 7.6) 10 points | Education: 15 | Experience: 5

*04. lakshnat (New Member)*

ANZCODE: 26313 Software Programmer
189 EOI: 23rd April 2016
PTE Score: 76
190 Victoria Acknowledgement: 30-Nov-2016
DIBP Score 60 points + 5 (Vic SS)
Victoria 190 Invite: 10-Mar-2017


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Any one applied in 2017. These are one year old post right

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## itsnix90 (Dec 4, 2017)

*VIC 190 for 261313*

is state sponsorship from VIC for 261313 still open?
i have submitted EOI for 190 for VIC with 65 + 5 points today. By when can i expect a pre-invite by VIC for this? How much time does it usually take to get an pre-invite after submitting EOI?


----------



## wahedali (Oct 8, 2017)

*Waiting for 190 visa invite.*



SajiAnu said:


> When you submitted your EOI?
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


Hi SajiAnu,

Even I am on same boat.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied with 60 + 5 points for VIC today (7th Dec) and for NSW on 6th Dec. Also last month applied for 189 with 60 points, though there is no use unless you increase points in PTE to reach 70 points for 189.

I would like to understand few things for NSW and VIC.
1. Once we get the pre invite what all the things we need to submit and be prepared for both the states, please update me for NSW and VIC. 
2. I know we can expect the pre invite timelines but still want to know when can we expect the invitation.
3. which would be best for job opportunities NSW or VIC ?
Heard like we need to submit our resume for VIC so what all the things do we need to consider.

Still we are trying to increase the score in PTE to apply for 189 and worst part is that i wasted long time in not applying for 190 though we were eligible for long time, now i lost the hopes so applying for 190.

Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

I dont see any invite from VIC for 261313 in the last year, so they dont prefer Software Engineers?

Is it the trend.

Thanks


----------



## wahedali (Oct 8, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> I dont see any invite from VIC for 261313 in the last year, so they dont prefer Software Engineers?
> 
> Is it the trend.
> 
> Hi, How can say that Software engineer dis not received any invite from VIC last year??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> I dont see any invite from VIC for 261313 in the last year, so they dont prefer Software Engineers?
> 
> Is it the trend.
> 
> Thanks


Did you check in Immitracker?

Filter 190 and see
I am sure there would be some
Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you check in immitracker?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Yes, that’s the only source we have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

wahedali said:


> venkateshkumarsakthivel said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see any invite from VIC for 261313 in the last year, so they dont prefer Software Engineers?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes, that’s the only source we have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really surprised 

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

wahedali said:


> venkateshkumarsakthivel said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see any invite from VIC for 261313 in the last year, so they dont prefer Software Engineers?
> ...


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

For 65+5 points, how long does it take to get 190 pre-invite from Victoria state?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> For 65+5 points, how long does it take to get 190 pre-invite from Victoria state?


Tomorrow to never

Cheers


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

did you recieved invitetation



SajiAnu said:


> When you submitted your EOI?
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


----------



## sync_austin (Apr 16, 2018)

*anyone get vic 190 for 261313 recently*

just curious. anyone get vic 190 for 261313 recently?
seems it is very hard to get an invitation for 261313 in vic. is it?





my total points are 75 without SS.


----------



## sync_austin (Apr 16, 2018)

*anyone get vic 190 for 261313 recently*

anyone get vic 190 for 261313 recently?


----------



## neetikag15 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey, Did you receive Pre-invite from Victoria? If yes, what date?
Please tell me if you have selected only Victoria while submitting EOI or you selected 'Any'.


----------



## neetikag15 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey, Did you receive Pre-invite from Victoria? If yes, what date?
Please tell me if you have selected only Victoria while submitting EOI or you selected 'Any'.


----------

